# Whats the Picture Quality like on FTA?



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

I was thinking about setting up a FTA system. Whats the picture quality like on most of the channels?? compaired to Directv or Dish network?? even with the recommended dish they tell you to get.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Varies from channel to channel. A lot has to do with the source. Overall, not too bad. Comparable to DBS, at least mine is...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Ditto. Varies wildly between transponders and satellites. Some channels even fluctuate from day to day. And without a standard receiver/dish/LNBF, choices there are a factor as well. 

My 30-inch dish FTA setup seems much more vulnerable to rain fade than my Dish setup. My inexpensive Satwork receiver seems to make everything a bit dark (low video output?). Some channels look great, some look okay, and it's just fun to get them in the first place.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

The bigger the TV the worse the pictures seem to get (same as DBS). Some channels are amazing and some channels on IA-5 for example are more like computer pictures its about how much the channel wants to spend on bandwidth in the first place. In saying that its still a great hobby to get into with everything free after you buy and install you just cant go wrong


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

Satworks 3688 with 36 inch dish and no problems in my side of the world. Each picture clear as a computer. Stations with low levels though will be clear but freeze frame.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

The picture quality varies from each channel....it depends on how much BW they want to purchase.
My biggest complaint, though, is the audio levels. Some are too low to hear (without turning up both the receiver and the TV), others are totally overmodulated (to the point of digital distortion). And, they often change from source to source, on the same channel.....probably chalk it up to some channels being an almost "amateur" operation.
(I imagine some of the "talking head" channels really ARE just a guy coming in, pushing a few buttons, setting a knob or two, and then sitting down in front of the camera.)

But, overall, it's far more interesting than going back to just watching "TV".


----------



## hraner (Dec 23, 2004)

To be honest, FTA is just like a hobby, the fun is to get the signal, not actually watching it.  If you have a HDTV, most video will look pretty bad. Channels come and go, waiting for the motor to rotate your dish...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

hraner said:


> the fun is to get the signal, not actually watching it.


Speak for yourself. The wife and I were enjoying catching up on our Voyager reruns, and Wednesday night ECHL hockey is now part of our schedule. Sometimes she leaves The Tube on all day for background music while working. And my primary reason for getting it is the extra NFL and MLB games -- too bad we're between regular seasons. 

Yes, it is fun to find new channels when they show up, but it's also nice to have more programming choices available. It's not like it's hundreds of channels of test patterns.


----------



## hraner (Dec 23, 2004)

Soon lots of stations will go into HD, what can do you with FTA? Use big C-band dish and the DVB-S card trying to catch one clear 4:2:2 HD? Just setup an OTA antenna and get local broadcast or just pay someone and get decent programming.

Of course I was speaking for myself only. To me, FTA is just for international channels since sometimes no provider will carry them.



carload said:


> Speak for yourself. The wife and I were enjoying catching up on our Voyager reruns, and Wednesday night ECHL hockey is now part of our schedule. Sometimes she leaves The Tube on all day for background music while working. And my primary reason for getting it is the extra NFL and MLB games -- too bad we're between regular seasons.
> 
> Yes, it is fun to find new channels when they show up, but it's also nice to have more programming choices available. It's not like it's hundreds of channels of test patterns.


----------



## bluesman63 (Apr 18, 2004)

hraner said:


> To be honest, FTA is just like a hobby, the fun is to get the signal, not actually watching it.


The fun part on Saturday night is watching a double episode of Red Green on Montana PBS 

Keep your stick on the ice!


----------

